# New Online Japanese Knife Shop in Columbus



## wsfarrell (May 22, 2012)

Here:

http://www.shopginga.com/default.html 

I have no connection, just got an e-mail.


----------



## unkajonet (May 22, 2012)

Just got an email from them also. Trying to figure out how the heck they found me.


----------



## DK chef (May 22, 2012)

unkajonet said:


> Just got an email from them also. Trying to figure out how the heck they found me.



same thing for me


----------



## Dave Martell (May 22, 2012)

Very strange


----------



## G-rat (May 22, 2012)

It looks like they carry yoshihiro and Mizuno...but with different names. We site is hard to navigate and it looks like all they sell are yanagiba...weird.


----------



## EdipisReks (May 22, 2012)

unkajonet said:


> Just got an email from them also. Trying to figure out how the heck they found me.



x2


----------



## jgraeff (May 22, 2012)

+3


----------



## Dave Martell (May 22, 2012)

I HATE email marketing BS like this. Someone sold names to these guys. :bat:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 22, 2012)

BTW, if anyone finds that these emails have come through KKF somehow please let me know.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 22, 2012)

Yep, I was hit too


----------



## 99Limited (May 22, 2012)

Me too! Somebody's site isn't as secure as they think it is. Maybe there's a disgruntled moderator that collected addresses.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 22, 2012)

Here's a submission from an hour ago on one of their (many) Facebook pages...



> Spammers.
> Cheap crap knives.
> Scammers, phone number belongs to another company that disconnected the number after all the people were calling and complaining about being ripped off.​


----------



## stereo.pete (May 22, 2012)

Good to know Dave, their prices seemed very aggressive and we all know that if it sounds too good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 22, 2012)

99Limited said:


> Me too! Somebody's site isn't as secure as they think it is. Maybe there's a disgruntled moderator that collected addresses.



Wasn't me....but on an unrelated site note, I'm rich now! Woohoo!!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 22, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Wasn't me....but on an unrelated site note, I'm rich now! Woohoo!!


 :rofl2:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 22, 2012)

I didn't get any 

If there a possibility that all your emails came from one source, i. e. a store where all of you purchased knife related stuff before?

M


----------



## DK chef (May 22, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I didn't get any.
> 
> If there a possibility that all your emails came from one source, i. e. a store where all of you purchased knife related stuff before?
> 
> M



my thought also


----------



## Dave Martell (May 22, 2012)

I didn't get the email either


----------



## Wagstaff (May 22, 2012)

Got their email this morning. Or yesterday. I've bought from a few of the usual suspects at different times... maybe it is indeed from one or the other online stores.


----------



## WildBoar (May 22, 2012)

I did not get it either. I think I've purchased from all the usual vendors (JKI, JKS, CKTG, JNS, etc.)


----------



## bprescot (May 22, 2012)

Yep I got it as well. Promptly deleted it.


----------



## JBroida (May 22, 2012)

i got their e-mail as well... on my personal e-mail vs business e-mail... really annoying


----------



## GlassEye (May 22, 2012)

I did not get an email. The usual money takers around here have my email address, I am not on any other knife forum.


----------



## echerub (May 22, 2012)

Could it be one of the eBay sellers that many of us have bought from? I got the email... multiple times.


----------



## bprescot (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, I was thinking that is was probably from an eBay Seller.


----------



## chazmtb (May 22, 2012)

I got the email but it was in the junk folder of my hotmail account. I guess hotmail has got some good filters.


----------



## JMac (May 22, 2012)

Really strange, got the message in my person and my company email which i strictly use for work only!


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 22, 2012)

I did not get the email and have bought from just about everyone and I am most of the forums.


----------



## Line cooked (May 22, 2012)

Went to my junk mail as well...????


----------



## Andrew H (May 22, 2012)

I didn't get it either.


----------



## JMac (May 22, 2012)

I just called them .....He said its a '' secret'' were he got them. What a joke.


----------



## mhlee (May 22, 2012)

I got it as well. 

Since Jon got it and others didn't, I think I have an idea where they got their info from: Yoshihiro.


----------



## sashae (May 22, 2012)

I got it as well... I haven't purchased broadly -- CKTG and eBay (330mate) only, but it didn't go to the email address I use for eBay.


----------



## JBroida (May 22, 2012)

mhlee said:


> I got it as well.
> 
> Since Jon got it and others didn't, I think I have an idea where they got their info from: Yoshihiro.



the yoshihiro website and e-bay store is another vendor just like me... i've never bought anything from them before and the only e-mail address they have from me is my business e-mail address (which is not where the e-mail came to). For that matter, i havent bought anything from e-bay in years.


----------



## mhlee (May 22, 2012)

JBroida said:


> the yoshihiro website and e-bay store is another vendor just like me... i've never bought anything from them before and the only e-mail address they have from me is my business e-mail address (which is not where the e-mail came to). For that matter, i havent bought anything from e-bay in years.



Scratch that. :curse:

This is pissing me off.

I just noticed they have the same picture as JCK on their e-mail.


----------



## obtuse (May 22, 2012)

i got one too... weird


----------



## a.lber.to (May 22, 2012)

The only knife purchase I made in the US was on Amazon, and I got the e-mail...


----------



## JBroida (May 22, 2012)

JCK might make sense... i used my personal e-mail when i bought stuff from them years ago


----------



## James (May 22, 2012)

I got it too; I've used my email for JCK, JWW and CKTG


----------



## echerub (May 22, 2012)

I haven't bought from JCK before, but still got the message several times.


----------



## DK chef (May 22, 2012)

i guess it´s a Ebay vendor, i didn´t recived it on the mail i have used with JCK.


----------



## obtuse (May 22, 2012)

I havent bought a knife on ebay and I got it. Maybe someone at knife forums.


----------



## JBroida (May 22, 2012)

hmm... they mystery continues


----------



## Duckfat (May 22, 2012)

I've bought from JCK and did not receive the email. 

Dave


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 22, 2012)

I feel left out ...I didn't get it either. Nobody loves me ;.-(


----------



## Dave Martell (May 22, 2012)

Just a thought.....


http://www.fwmedia.com/press-room/knifeforums



> *F+W Media Announces Acquisition of Knifeforums.com*






http://www.fwmedia.com/privacy



> Email address, postal address, telephone number
> 
> If at any time you provide us with your email address to place an order or access a service, we collect that information. Areas in which we may collect your email address include but are not limited to discussion boards; chat areas; product or service transactions; emails you send us; and interactive forms. If you provide us with your email address, you may receive periodic promotional emails from us and carefully selected partners with information regarding special offers or new products or services. You may also receive informational emails from us related to any user accounts you have set up with us, as well as administrative notices regarding the operation of the web site.
> If you supply us with your postal address online, you may receive periodic mailings from us and carefully selected partners with information on new products and services.
> ...


----------



## Wagstaff (May 22, 2012)

It's from ebay records of folks who have searched for knives. They track yoir shopping, not just your buying.

And other vendor possibilities are Korin and Cutlery & More.


----------



## mr drinky (May 22, 2012)

I got it on an account that has only been used with KKF, D&R Sharpening, KF, CKTG, and now Blade since they took over KF. I never used it with JCK. 

k.


----------



## Duckfat (May 22, 2012)

I've bought from Korin and I've been logged in shopping eBay for knives recently but no email here.

Dave


----------



## Deckhand (May 22, 2012)

+9 was wondering the same thing. How they got my email.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 22, 2012)

I think we can do a process of elimination by accounting all sources you guys used your personal email at and narrowing down to 1-3 possible culprits and make a guess.

Just a thought, why would an established vendor (like Korin or JCK) sell a list of their customers to a competitor, unless it is a subsidiary? It doesn't make sense.

F+W Media (KF)? That's a possibility, but then they are not being very thorough, as I haven't received anything. 

M


----------



## Crothcipt (May 22, 2012)

I have been getting stuff from blade since I signed up, and didn't get this company's spam. I have only used that email with kf, kkf, and ebay. I would think I would get one from a Pakastani spamer. I also use that e-mail for many "beta" games that I wanted to test so I get ton's of spam too.


----------



## wsfarrell (May 22, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Just a thought.....
> 
> 
> http://www.fwmedia.com/press-room/knifeforums



I'm 99% sure it's knifeforums as Dave suggests. Is there anyone who has gotten this e-mail who has NEVER signed up with knifeforums?


----------



## a.lber.to (May 22, 2012)

I would tend to agree, actually. Now that I think about it, ever since I signed up (a few months ago) I started receiving knife-related junk mail... never made the correlation before, but it's there.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 22, 2012)

Never got the mail

Shops Ive used:
CKTG, BluewayJapan and 3300mate. 
Forums Ive left my address on: KKF and KF


----------



## Dave Martell (May 22, 2012)

http://domaincoleta.com/whois/shopginga.com


----------



## ecchef (May 22, 2012)

A little late, but I got whacked too. Got caught in the junk mail net.


----------



## Wagstaff (May 22, 2012)

Hmmm. I bet KF is it. Signed up seemingly a thousand years ago and barely used it.... but they'd have that email address for sure. Agree with the "that must be it" thoughts.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 22, 2012)

http://www.gingajp.com/About.html

This company is also registered to the same street address


----------



## James (May 22, 2012)

Google earth yields a nice residential street for the address; the owner must be operating out of his house


----------



## Dave Martell (May 22, 2012)

http://www.gingajp.com/Biographies-e7-99-ba-e6-98-8e-e3-80-81-e5-88-b6-e4.html


----------



## Crothcipt (May 22, 2012)

Now he gets the ads from all porn companys?


----------



## add (May 22, 2012)

James said:


> Google earth yields a nice residential street for the address...



Shaaa zam!
You guys are good.



James said:


> ... the owner must operating out of his mom's basement and have a _Cheetos_ stained keyboard.



Fixed.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 22, 2012)

I got it too. On my business email, which isn't that old, and hasn't been used to make purchases from CKTG, JKI, JCK, or eBay. I do, however, get that crappy rag from BLADE every now and again.

So my vote is that KF's wonderful ownership allowed those with greenbacks to partake in our inboxes.

After all the prostituting KF is going to be doing at Blade Show this year, KF is going to be an even bigger waste of time, no matter how ugly and inoperable the site is.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (May 22, 2012)

Hmmm, I did not get it. But I did browse my spam folders for it and I have to say that this person has their work cut out for them if they're still charging for stuff. I mean, how can I be motivated to *pay* for spam knives when I've got offers for all the free tacos, drugs and genital enhancement products I could ever want. And let's face it--those 3 categories pretty much cover why I own knives anyway. :groucho:


----------



## geezr (May 22, 2012)

got the email :eyebrow: after reading about it here


----------



## ajhuff (May 22, 2012)

I know that address! Kind of. It's across the main road from my parent's subdivision. No businesses there.

-AJ


----------



## stereo.pete (May 22, 2012)

Amon-Rukh said:


> Hmmm, I did not get it. But I did browse my spam folders for it and I have to say that this person has their work cut out for them if they're still charging for stuff. I mean, how can I be motivated to *pay* for spam knives when I've got offers for all the free tacos, drugs and genital enhancement products I could ever want. And let's face it--those 3 categories pretty much cover why I own knives anyway. :groucho:



Wait...stop right there. You get emails about free tacos... sign me up!


----------



## SpikeC (May 22, 2012)

I feel left out. No spam for me.


----------



## sachem allison (May 23, 2012)

me niether


----------



## sachem allison (May 23, 2012)

feel better?


----------



## jaybett (May 23, 2012)

I haven't gotten the e-mail. A few months ago, I unsubscribed from KF mailing list. 

Jay


----------



## Dieter01 (May 23, 2012)

No mail here either. 
Done business with jck, bluewayjapan, ***** Industries and cktg. Also have an accound on KF but unsubscribed quite early from their mailing list.


----------

